# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Acces Denied on viewing my Profile?

## NC600cbr

Hello,

I'm new to the board, checked out the sticky's didn't' see anything on this issue, but if there is I apologize. 

When I try to view my own profile, or anyone else for that matter, I get an error saying that I do not have permission to access this area.

Thanks.

----------


## *Admin*

*You need 25 posts to allow you access to some things... this being one of them as well as the pm feature... there is a lounge area that you can find many ways to get those post within minutes... one thing that we ask is that you do not look for and bump ancient threads... 

Hope this helps...

Respect

*admin**

----------


## NC600cbr

That would explain it! Thank you very much for the prompt response.

----------

